# speaker installation help for nx2000...



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

hey there...

i just got myself some polks for the front and some blaupunkts for the rear of my nx2000...what i want to know is how do i install em? i know for the front i have to take off the door panel...but how about the rear...i cant reach it from the hatch...is there some sort of clip i can pop out from the back seats?

any help is appreciated...


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

i just fooled around with my whole system not too long ago, the front the door panels have to come off its pretty easy from there, and the rear, those grills just pop right off. They have to clips on the bottom of the grill. just yank up on it a little it should come loose. then just unscrew the speaker


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

*In my Sentra...*

I know it's not the same car! But in my Sentra, I had to totally take out the backseat and take off that top panel that covers the speakers. The grills just wouldn't come off. It was pretty easy once we got everything out though. And I had to pop the trunk to unplug the speakers and get the wires through. You NX guys got it easy!


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

the nx is not the same as the sentra at all with regard to the rear speakers, the grills just pop off.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

*sweeeet............*

hey all...

thanks for the info...man im so happy that its just that...don't wanna be taking off the seat and stuff...wanna get it in as fast as i can..the deck was already a nuisance...

thanks again...sweeet...


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

*Fonque*

I know. All I was saying is that you guys have it easy!!!!


----------

